# MagicJack Plus



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

I would say that if it's working through the VPN and not through the local connection, then the likelyhood is they've blocked it. Time to VPN up my friend.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Yup. Ours worked for over a year and a half and a couple of months ago it stopped. Does work the same way you tested so they must have blocked it recently. I am also with DU.


----------



## Jayrue (Nov 28, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> I would say that if it's working through the VPN and not through the local connection, then the likelyhood is they've blocked it. Time to VPN up my friend.


I dont know how to PM, I would if I knew how, but I have a question about VPN because I am confused about how its opening spoken about, but everything I read suggests its illegal, help.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Technically they're not allowed, but most people have one, to by-pass the blocks, get streaming tv, use skype etc etc

People won't name the VPN they use openly on a forum because the authorities can see it and whooosh it gets blocked.


----------



## Jayrue (Nov 28, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> Technically they're not allowed, but most people have one, to by-pass the blocks, get streaming tv, use skype etc etc
> 
> People won't name the VPN they use openly on a forum because the authorities can see it and whooosh it gets blocked.


So, I read that if Skype is already loaded on a computer it can be used (without VPN) in the UAE, is that true? What about Ooma does this work without a VPN? I am way too worried about the consequences of getting the VPN thing, so I am leaving that option alone.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Jayrue said:


> So, I read that if Skype is already loaded on a computer it can be used (without VPN) in the UAE, is that true? What about Ooma does this work without a VPN? I am way too worried about the consequences of getting the VPN thing, so I am leaving that option alone.


Skype works for computer-computer (smart-phones with the app included) without any issues, talk/video-call/screen-sharing etc... If you have credit in your skype account then you will be able to make calls to phone numbers using that without a problem, the wrinkle is that you cannot add any more credit to the account without using a work-around.. dunno about Ooma...


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Jayrue said:


> So, I read that if Skype is already loaded on a computer it can be used (without VPN) in the UAE, is that true? What about Ooma does this work without a VPN? I am way too worried about the consequences of getting the VPN thing, so I am leaving that option alone.


Consequences? er they'd have to confiscate and fine virtually every person in the UAE - never gonna happen!


----------

